# Import pdf



## amos diament (May 16, 2020)

How can I import pdf files to lightroom ?
Any free plugins for this?
Appreciate any help
Amos


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 16, 2020)

There is a plug-in that does it:

https://www.johnrellis.com/lightroom/anyfile.htm


----------



## amos diament (May 16, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> There is a plug-in that does it:
> 
> https://www.johnrellis.com/lightroom/anyfile.htm


Thanks for quick answer but this is not a free software (free trial only).If nothing free will download as per your suggestion.
Amos


----------



## clee01l (May 16, 2020)

“You don’t get something for nothing
You don’t get freedom for free
You won’t get wise
With the sleep still in your eyes
No matter what your dreams might be”. Rush


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

